# Midwest Sportsman North East Ohio



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

Just thought I'd start getting the word out there. I will be directing a Midwest Sportsman district in northeast Ohio. The tournament permits are pending on some of the lakes, but I have obtained several already. Once I get them all I will post a finalized schedule. Currenty I plan on having tournaments at Berlin, Mosquito, Milton, and West Branch. Due to scheduling conflicts Portage may become an option. It is difficult to come in this late in the game. Flyers will be printed soon and the website will be up shortly. Midwest Sportsman has a lot to offer and I look forward to directing this year. If you have any questions feel free to e-mail me or call me and I will do my best to answer them. I do not have all the director's information at this point and this is my first time directing an entire circuit. Thankfully, I have many people with experience helping me. If there is a question I can't answer, I will do my best to get the answer to you as soon as possible.

Thank you

Jon Jonela
[email protected]
440.821.8624


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

How is every thing comeing along ? Have you got a schedule together yet ?


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

Everything is coming along. A couple of the permits are still pending, however, i am penciled in for the stated dates. Information can be found on the website. www.geocities.com/midwestneohio. 

Guaranteed minimum 100% payout for the two april tournaments based on a 30 boat field is as follows! 
1st - $785
2nd - $480
3rd - $300
4th - $200
5th - $145
6th - $105
7th - $70
Not bad for a $70 entry! 
Big Bass - 1st - 70% 2nd - 30% (Optional Big Bass - $10)

Thank you to our sponsors for making this possible! Following tournaments will be 90% payback gauranteed if not more! (10% is used to cover the costs of running the trail)

National championship on Kentucky Lake - 2 boats to first place!


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

The national championship will be October 6-7 on Kentucky/Barkley. 

Thank you to everyone for your interest in Midwest. I hope to make it an enjoyable first year in the area.

Jon


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

Hinckley Lake Boathouse and Buckeye Sports Center have officially joined as sponsors of the North East Ohio Division of Midwest Sportsman! I would like to thank both sponsors for allowing us to give more back to the fisherman! 

More information and details coming soon!


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

All permits have been approved. The schedule will be as follows:

April 3 - Mosquito Lake (State Park)
April 23 - West Branch (west ramp)
June 25 - Berlin (Bonner Rd)
July 17 - Milton
July 31 - Berlin (Bonner Rd)
August 27 - Mosquito Lake (State Park)

Thanks
Jon


----------



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

What Will Be Your Start And Finish Times Ud


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi Mike,

April 3 - Mosquito Lake (State Park) 7am - 3pm
April 23 - West Branch (west ramp) 6:30am - 2:30pm
June 25 - Berlin (Bonner Rd) 6am - 2pm
July 17 - Milton 6am - 3pm
July 31 - Berlin (Bonner Rd) 6:30am - 2:30pm
August 27 - Mosquito Lake (State Park) 6:30am - 2:30 pm


Any more questions let me know.
Jon


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

Flyers are completed with information, rules, and membership form. If anyone would like me to email them the flyer or send one to them in the mail I would be glad to do so.

Jon


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

One issue that was just brought to my attention that I haven't address yet. Launch order will be determined by the order in which I recieve tournament entries. You can pay the morning of the tournament with out a penalty, however, those teams paying the morning of will draw for launch order starting after the last pre-paid team for that specific tournament. I've sent membership forms to a number of teams. Please let me know if you would like one.

Thanks
Jon


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

UD- I just sat down tonight with all the tournament flyers from every division listed on the NE schedules page: http://www.dobass.com/2002schedules.html

MidWest Sportsman is looking SWEET! 100% payouts for first two events right??? Then 90% each event thereafter..right?? AND a National championship with THREE boats??? 

Pretty cool deal- I sent a full season pay in tonight, you should get a crowd!!!

SO for a $70 entry there will be 7 checks - and first place pays almost $800 ON JUST 30 BOATS??? You got the competition beat hands down!!!

I added up what I would spend for similar entries elsewhere and then compared payouts-it aint close !!! Nice job~

You'd better fish NOAA as well!!! Sorry no boat giveaways there- but you can win $3000 on 30 teams! A little pricer though!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

UD, I am thinking about fishing Mosquito 4/3 even though I have never been there. I just want to start the season. I fish Midwest in Columbus, but I doubt we will have our membership cards by then. Can we work something out? I am sure you can confirm my membership w/ Hydrasport or something. How many boats do you think you will have? Good luck this year!


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

Nip - Good to hear you're in! Yes, your calculations are correct! Membership and tournament entries are starting to come in! Just so everyone knows - you can pay one tournament at a time, for then entire season for only $210 a team member, or just those tournaments you would like to fish. Thanks to our sponsors the first two tournaments will be 100% payback at the ramp! The series is based on a 90% payback with 10% ($7 of each entry) going towards operating costs, plaques, ect. The remaining 4 tournaments will be 90% payback. Only need to fish 4 of the 6 to be able to qualify for nationals! However, fishing more than 4 has its advantages. If you fish 6 tournaments, your worst 2 tournaments get dropped. So you still are in the running if you have a bad tournament or two! Only your best 4 count towards qualifying for nationals. The top 30% of the teams in the district go on to Kentucky Lake October 6th and 7th! Two NX882's with 150 merc's to the first place team. Can't wait to get the season started with some big fish at Mosquito!

Nick - More than welcome to join us! I spoke with the Phil, the director of the central ohio division. He plan's on coming up to fish as well. Due to the fact you are already a Midwest member, you can fish my tournaments for no addition fee. If you want to fish my division for points, then you have to pay a $35 qualifying fee. Sorry, I do not know how many boats I plan on having. Entries are just beginning to come in. In addition, I'm sure some teams will pay the day of the tournament.

If anyone has any questions, feel free to call or email me at anytime.

Thank you for your interest
Jonathan Jonela
www.geocities.com/midwestneohio


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

Some new and exciting developments! Thanks to the recent addition of the Rodmaker's Shoppe and new developments with our other sponsors, the North East Ohio division of Midwest Sportsman will be giving more back to the fisherman! On April 3 at Mosquito and April 23 at West Branch, over 100% will now be returned back to the fisherman the day of the tournament in cash and prizes!!! The remaining four tournaments will now return over 90% in cash and prizes! Things are heating up and ice out is approaching!

Thank you Hinckley Lake Boathouse, Buckeye Sports Center, and Rodmaker's Shoppe for making this first year an exciting one!

Hope to see you at Mosquito on April 3rd at the State Park ramp!


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

The first Midwest Sportsman tournament is quickly approaching! The season will kick off at the Mosquito Lake State Park ramp on April 3rd! Some big weights expected! 100 Percent payout at the ramps in addition to prizes and plaques!

Registration begins at 6am. Tournament will begin at 7am. A brief meeting will take place prior to the start of the tournament. Please be present atleast 30 minutes prior to the launch. The launch order is determined by the order in which entries are recieved! Those paying the day of the tournament will draw for launch order beginning after the last pre-paid entry.

Any questions please e-mail me at [email protected] or call me at 440 821 8624.

See you on the water!

Jon
www.geocities.com/midwestneohio


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

Only one week to go before the first tournament on Mosquito! 100 percent payout and a first step towards qualifying for the national champhionship!

The weather forecast is looking promising with highs in the 50's early this week! 

Membership and entry forms can be obtained at www.geocities.com/midwestneohio or contact me. 

Please do not hestitate to contact me with any questions.

Jonathan Jonela


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Anybody looking for a partner for any of these events?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Im going to try to fish the 23rd. at WB. Just got to enter yet.


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

Jig - I'll get that email out to you shortly with the membership and tournament entry forms. Do you plan on fishing only the West Branch tournament?

Mr. Bass - Are you a boater or non-boater? I have a number of guys that do not have boats that are interested in fishing and are good sticks. 

Everyone - Don't forget we turn the clocks ahead Saturday night! Don't be late!


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

UD I would be going as a non-boater. Thanks for any info. PM me if you need any more info.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Id being willing to give u a ride! I havent fished WB in the spring for BASS in awhile but Im game! U.D. for now I have to play it by ear. Do you offer any eye tourneys there? Thanks for the e-mail! JIG


----------

